# My new Addict R1



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

It's incredible. Truly the best road bike I've ever thrown a leg over. I always seem to be a in bigger gear than ever before.

Stock set up (with out cages, but with pedals) was 14.5lbs - FOR A 58 (X-large!)

I'm using Dura-Ace tubeless wheels and tires most of my rides and I throw on the R-Sys for when the road pitches up. With the DA wheels, it's still sub 15lbs. I love it!


----------

